# Facebook.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I now can't get on... is it overloaded. or at they blocking it out from the Midan.. 

This is a status from a friend posted earlier today.. I take it she was wearing her hijab 

HAHAHA,the funniest thing has just happened. Oh dear haha! A MB channel stopped me now asking me "What do you think about those silly ,evil people that are in Tahrir protesting?" the answer was that I believe in them and sure that the Dectator will fall. The interviewer was red of rage as I told himexcuse me I have to hurry to go to Tahrir and it was on air. Haha nice I feel good. In fact Iam at work students need classes and I will surely go after work to Tahrir


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I now can't get on... is it overloaded. or at they blocking it out from the Midan..
> 
> This is a status from a friend posted earlier today.. I take it she was wearing her hijab
> 
> HAHAHA,the funniest thing has just happened. Oh dear haha! A MB channel stopped me now asking me "What do you think about those silly ,evil people that are in Tahrir protesting?" the answer was that I believe in them and sure that the Dectator will fall. The interviewer was red of rage as I told himexcuse me I have to hurry to go to Tahrir and it was on air. Haha nice I feel good. In fact Iam at work students need classes and I will surely go after work to Tahrir


FB working here but internet slower than usual, everyone is online


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

It may well be overloaded, I can't get on either. The Ahram on line site sending the live updates is also down but they have posted on twitter that they are having technical difficulties and may have been hacked.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I now can't get on... is it overloaded. or at they blocking it out from the Midan..
> 
> This is a status from a friend posted earlier today.. I take it she was wearing her hijab
> 
> HAHAHA,the funniest thing has just happened. Oh dear haha! A MB channel stopped me now asking me "What do you think about those silly ,evil people that are in Tahrir protesting?" the answer was that I believe in them and sure that the Dectator will fall. The interviewer was red of rage as I told himexcuse me I have to hurry to go to Tahrir and it was on air. Haha nice I feel good. In fact Iam at work students need classes and I will surely go after work to Tahrir



I can see your posts


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My internet for everything else is fine just facebook is the problem.. 

Pat can you tell Lynda everything is fine I just cant get on facebook, thanks x


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Facebook is fine in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry what you all saying - everything is working fine here, but I can't see any posts by the Mods :tongue1:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> My internet for everything else is fine just facebook is the problem..
> 
> Pat can you tell Lynda everything is fine I just cant get on facebook, thanks x


Message sent


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Nothing wrong with it................Apart from idiots watching certain pages and following their members/visitors anyway :eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I could get on to facebook this morning... now its the same as yesterday..


----------

